# Tarnskill



## dominikb (22. September 2012)

Weiß jemand ob der Tarnskill immer an ist oder wie das Tarnnetz nur bei stehendem Fahrzeug??

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2012)

der sollte immer an sein. wurd scho im ST mal behandelt, aber allzheimer un so  naja, denk aber mal, das hier noch einer mit plan rumschwirrt ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2012)

Wirkt immer und ist demnach besonders auch für Scouts attraktiv.


----------



## dominikb (30. September 2012)

ok danke


----------

